# HDMI - 2007



## MarkInDenver (Dec 29, 2003)

Last night I was installing a second VIP622 receiver when I got into a conversation with a service rep how the first I exchanged due to HDMI and remote problems how the HDMI was a software problem and that all would eventually fail.

Here's the deal. They swapped mine. No problems since. When HDMI fails and doesn't come back - hardware. Don't allow you to tell them otherwise. 

Well, they read from their script sheets.


----------



## thraner (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes. We all agreed to this some time back. The issue is hardware-related except for one particular type of TV.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

excuse the dumb question but does the 622 come with an HDMI or DVI cable?


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

Normally it comes with neither. But if you got one of the two with yours, it is most likely an HDMI cable. They usually put composite and component cables in the box. But some people have reported that the installer supplied them with an HDMI cable.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

langlin said:


> excuse the dumb question but does the 622 come with an HDMI or DVI cable?


No it does not.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

killzone said:


> No it does not.


Not entirely true, the DNS rep that installed my friend's new 622 last week (I was there when he came to oversee the install) brought both component and HDMI/DVI cables and an adapter to turn the HDMI/DVI cable back to HDMI.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mdewitt said:


> Normally it comes with neither. But if you got one of the two with yours, it is most likely an HDMI cable. They usually put composite and component cables in the box. But some people have reported that the installer supplied them with an HDMI cable.


The person that took my installation order for my ViP622 told me there would be an HDMI cable provided. It remains to be seen if that is true. I hope so.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s TulsaOK. Always glad to see a new face. 

The HMDI/Component with 622 is definitely a mixed bag. Most don't get them, but some do. Maybe Things are changing and they are starting to include them.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s TulsaOK. Always glad to see a new face.


Thanks. My installation is to be in the morning (12/29). I've had a really hard time getting this to happen. I finally had to deal with Dish corporate and they assured me that in the morning of 12/29 there would be a Dish employee versed in HD installs at my door. From what I've learned I'm sure once I have the 622 isntalled, I'll be pleased. I know there are a few glitches and knowing that ahead of time will help. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good luck.. lets us know how it goes.. I am sure you will find the 622 a nice piece of equipment.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> The person that took my installation order for my ViP622 told me there would be an HDMI cable provided. It remains to be seen if that is true. I hope so.


Yes, Tulsa, I was told the installer would have HDMI cables but I doubted it which is why asked the question, I have now had two install dates cancelled because "there is a shortage of Dish 1000's" I also doubt this, my installer said that Dish ran a "special" and did not produce enough 1000's. He said he was expecting a "truck with 30 1000's today but it did not arrive" so I am still waiting. Sometimes I feel really stupid for listening to all this.......but I really want this receiver, I'm helping my son get it in San Antonio. Surprising enough, I had no trouble getting an install for myself on time in the small town of Mountain Home, AR.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

lakebum431 said:


> Not entirely true, the DNS rep that installed my friend's new 622 last week (I was there when he came to oversee the install) brought both component and HDMI/DVI cables and an adapter to turn the HDMI/DVI cable back to HDMI.


Ok  I'll rephrase it. HDMI cables don't come in the box. I have 2 622's, both came in a sealed box (within the last month) and neither came with HDMI or HDMI/DVI cables. If your installer brings one along then you got lucky.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> The person that took my installation order for my ViP622 told me there would be an HDMI cable provided. It remains to be seen if that is true.  I hope so.


They told me that, too. They lied.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Back in April of this year (2006) I received two 622's in sealed boxes and both had HDMI cables in the boxes.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Back in April of this year (2006) I received two 622's in sealed boxes and both had HDMI cables in the boxes.


Originally they announced (on there web site) that the ViP 622 would come with a HDMi cable and a HDMI/DVI converter. However they apparently changed there mind and removed it. Yours is the first case I heard that actually still had them. Where yours purchased or leased?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I installed about 20 622s and I have yet to see a Component or HDMI cable in the box.

Composite, Analog Audio combo, SVideo, DPP Seperator and a RG-59 jumper is all I ever found in the box!

If you find a HDMI cable or a Component cable come out of the *622 box* I want a picture of it.


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

Both of mine came with both Component and Composite, no svideo. Both were purchased about a month ago.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

It's easier to buy an HDMI cable from monoprice.com than it is to try to get Dish to fork one over. You can get a decent hdmi cable under $10.

I lucked out. My 622 was installed when I had my old component only TV. The installer asked me when I was going to get a new TV to take advantage of hdmi. I didn't know, but he gave me an hdmi/dvi cable with a dvi/hdmi adapter. Turns out that my TV died 2 months later and I'm up to speed with a new Mitsu 52631 and HDMI!


----------



## marius (Dec 5, 2006)

Wait, I just read about this for the first time. I'm currently using HDMI. Is my 622 eventually going to fail and why?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Searh this forum for HDMI and you will find more posts than you want to read on the subject.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

The short answer: probably, and because the connections between socket and motherboard are likely to break or fail.


----------

